# El Triunfador El Triunfador Cigar Review - Great Tat



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

All around a great smoke. Plenty of smoke, great draw, firm ash, and great aroma. A lot of earthie tastes with a sweet finish.

Read the full review here: El Triunfador El Triunfador Cigar Review - Great Tat


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

Very nice smokes, trouble is finding them. Very few and far between.


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

I guess it depends on where you look, my local B&M has plenty of them.


----------

